
Wendy Carlos – Electronic Music Pioneer - old_sound
https://medium.com/a-computer-of-ones-own/wendy-carlos-electronic-music-pioneer-9a795282bb8d
======
throwaway8879
Big fan of Carlos, especially her work with non-standard tuning. I was very
happy to find some of her tunings on Spectrasonics' Omnisphere. Non-equal
temperament tuning is strange to get used to if you've spent all your life
playing traditional western systems. I am on my phone right now so cannot
link, but I highly recommend Chris Cutler's 'Probes' podcast that goes quite a
bit into microtonal music and such.

Anyway, Wendy is great.

